# Slide Release Breakages



## Line_Rider (Oct 22, 2012)

Has anyone had a slide release or slide release break on your CZ-75, CZ75B or CZ85?


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

Nope


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

CZ85B

No problems here.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I've never had it happen. On the CZ forums, this is generally thought to be the most important thing to have in the range bag.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Negative.

CZ 75BD


----------



## OldRed (Nov 29, 2014)

I expect it the most likely part to tet lost.


----------

